# General Choi's Encyclopedia



## puunui (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the first edition of General Choi's encyclopedia (blue one), and was wondering if the subsequent editions are different in content. I see that the latest one with the green cover is on sale, and if the content is somewhat or even slightly different, then I might get it, just so I can have his first and last work on the subject. 

Is the content different? Should I get the latest edition?


----------



## dancingalone (Dec 11, 2010)

On a side note, who owns the Encyclopedia as well as the CD-ROM version?  If I buy a copy who profits from the sale?


----------



## aftab (Dec 12, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> On a side note, who owns the Encyclopedia as well as the CD-ROM version? If I buy a copy who profits from the sale?


 
Last I heard of it, it was owned by the TKD-Times group...


----------



## aftab (Dec 12, 2010)

puunui said:


> I have the first edition of General Choi's encyclopedia (blue one), and was wondering if the subsequent editions are different in content. I see that the latest one with the green cover is on sale, and if the content is somewhat or even slightly different, then I might get it, just so I can have his first and last work on the subject.
> 
> Is the content different? Should I get the latest edition?


 
A set of books is only for reference, my advice would be save the money and just keep practicing with your local master.

If you really want to make an additional purchase you should have a look at the 'Legacy' Taekwondo DVD set. Which has interviews with Gen. Choi, and most of the encyclopedia content too.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Dec 12, 2010)

puunui said:


> I have the first edition of General Choi's encyclopedia (blue one), and was wondering if the subsequent editions are different in content. I see that the latest one with the green cover is on sale, and if the content is somewhat or even slightly different, then I might get it, just so I can have his first and last work on the subject.
> 
> Is the content different? Should I get the latest edition?


 
I only have the first and CD ROM. As far as I know, content differences are nominal. Some minor technical corrections and some history that ended earlier with the new one may have had some newer stuff included.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Dec 12, 2010)

aftab said:


> A set of books is only for reference, my advice would be save the money and just keep practicing with your local master.
> 
> If you really want to make an additional purchase you should have a look at the 'Legacy' Taekwondo DVD set. Which has interviews with Gen. Choi, and most of the encyclopedia content too.


 
How would you know if your local Master ever made a mistake? 

I know there are different mindsets out there such as never questioning your master. Is that what you subscribe to?


----------



## puunui (Dec 12, 2010)

aftab said:


> Last I heard of it, it was owned by the TKD-Times group...



Why wouldn't it be owned by the estate of General Choi?


----------



## puunui (Dec 12, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> How would you know if your local Master ever made a mistake?
> I know there are different mindsets out there such as never questioning your master. Is that what you subscribe to?



From my perspective, every practitioner is in some way or another in a state of non-compliance. So it is good to have the official publication as a point of reference. 

As for never questioning your master, that is a good topic. Has that been discussed here? I question my teachers and seniors all the time, but there is an art to it. I know Earl knows how, because GM NAM Tae Hi opened up to him and provided information that previously wasn't out there.


----------



## aftab (Dec 12, 2010)

Earl Weiss said:


> How would you know if your local Master ever made a mistake?
> 
> I know there are different mindsets out there such as never questioning your master. Is that what you subscribe to?


 
Haha - I don't subscribe to the 'never questioning your master' mindset, as you can only learn & improve by asking questions I think. But if you have a good teacher, you should be able to put your trust in him for the technical side of things...:jediduel:

Techniques can vary from each school or generation sometimes (e.g. hip rotation, power generation, bounce/wave, etc). At the basic level you should know what you do and why you do it in terms of TKD application. 

Once you have understood the basics by all means travel and see the world, meet other masters and compare notes as it were ;-)


----------



## puunui (Dec 15, 2010)

One regret that I have is not purchasing General Choi's Encyclopedia in the korean language when I had the chance. It was on sale for relatively cheap by Taekwondo Times, but I just never got around to it. I guess I have to wait until someone puts it up for auction on ebay.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

puunui said:


> I have the first edition of General Choi's encyclopedia (blue one), and was wondering if the subsequent editions are different in content. I see that the latest one with the green cover is on sale, and if the content is somewhat or even slightly different, then I might get it, just so I can have his first and last work on the subject.
> 
> Is the content different? Should I get the latest edition?


Sir are you talking about the 15 volume Encyclopedia? Or the single big book condensed version? 
Gen Choi wrote several technical manuals on TKD;
The 1st ever, 1959 in Korean only
1965 book, 1st English TKD text
1972, which was probably the most comprehensive martial art book written at the time. This had 6 editions & 2 reprints & was phased out in 1986. It was calleda the time the bible of TKD.
The in 1983 he came out with the 15 volume set of books on TKD. Clearly nothing in the martial art world that I have ever seen comes close to this. There were 5 editions of this, with the last being 2008. This has been put on CD Rom as well, but it is the 1st edition (1983).
A couple of years later he made a condensed version of the 15 books. The latest edition was done in 2004.

Big changes from 1959 to 1965 & then again from 1972 & then again 1983. From 1983 forward, not many changes


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

puunui said:


> One regret that I have is not purchasing General Choi's Encyclopedia in the korean language when I had the chance. It was on sale for relatively cheap by Taekwondo Times, but I just never got around to it. I guess I have to wait until someone puts it up for auction on ebay.


It is available in north Korea & I think TKD Times might still have a set or 2


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *aftab* 

 
_Last I heard of it, it was owned by the TKD-Times group..._



puunui said:


> Why wouldn't it be owned by the estate of General Choi?


 The rights to the 15 volume set were always held by Mr. jung Woo Jin since he took on the responsibility to print each edition since 1983, as the KCIA blocked all attempts to have it printed. Mr. Jung's life & that of his family sufferred as a result for years, until the south Korean govt changed to a real democracy.
The other titles are indeed held by the estate, ie his wife. A Chang Hon Foundation was set up & is adminstered by Prof Chang Ung, an IOC Member from north Korea who lives in the ITF headquarters in Vienna Austria


----------



## puunui (Dec 26, 2010)

KarateMomUSA said:


> Sir are you talking about the 15 volume Encyclopedia? Or the single big book condensed version?



The 15 volume encyclopedia. I have the condensed version as well. I try to obtain all books on Korean martial arts that I can get my hands on. I have seven seven foot bookcases devoted to Korean Martial Arts books, one of which is devoted to books written by ITF or Oh Do Kwan members and former members.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Dec 28, 2010)

puunui said:


> The 15 volume encyclopedia. I have the condensed version as well. I try to obtain all books on Korean martial arts that I can get my hands on. I have seven seven foot bookcases devoted to Korean Martial Arts books, one of which is devoted to books written by ITF or Oh Do Kwan members and former members.


Very impressive. I am jealous.
Would you be kind enough to compare & contrast the Encyclopedia to the KKW Official Textbook?


----------



## puunui (Dec 28, 2010)

KarateMomUSA said:


> Very impressive. I am jealous.



You shouldn't be. You and everyone else have the same opportunity to create your own library. Indiana Jones said that archeology is 70% book study. What he didn't say was that you read all this stuff, and then do field research, only to find out that all the books are based on a couple of books, which got it completely wrong. In addition to the seven bookcases on Korean Martial Arts, I have another 12 book cases on non-Korean martial arts books, as well as 50 or 60 bankers boxes of martial arts magazines. Dr. Kimm said he has more Korean Martial Arts books, but I beat him on the non-Korean martial arts books. He says I should think about donating my stuff to Muju, but I already have my collection bequeathed to the University of Hawaii, which is right down the road from me. 




KarateMomUSA said:


> Would you be kind enough to compare & contrast the Encyclopedia to the KKW Official Textbook?



I never did that. Perhaps this weekend I will explore that a little. One thing which is apparent is the differences in style. General Choi's encyclopedia seems to be a solo work, or at least he takes credit for it. The Kukkiwon Textbook on the other hand is a collaborative effort and no individual author or editor is recognized. It is obvious that General Choi spent a whole lot of time working on his encyclopedia.


----------



## KarateMomUSA (Dec 29, 2010)

puunui said:


> You shouldn't be. You and everyone else have the same opportunity to create your own library. Indiana Jones said that archeology is 70% book study. What he didn't say was that you read all this stuff, and then do field research, only to find out that all the books are based on a couple of books, which got it completely wrong. In addition to the seven bookcases on Korean Martial Arts, I have another 12 book cases on non-Korean martial arts books, as well as 50 or 60 bankers boxes of martial arts magazines. Dr. Kimm said he has more Korean Martial Arts books, but I beat him on the non-Korean martial arts books. He says I should think about donating my stuff to Muju, but I already have my collection bequeathed to the University of Hawaii *(Paradise)*, which is right down the road from me.
> I never did that. Perhaps this weekend I will explore that a little. One thing which is apparent is the differences in style. General Choi's encyclopedia seems to be a solo work, or at least he takes credit for it. The Kukkiwon Textbook on the other hand is a collaborative effort and no individual author or editor is recognized. It is obvious that General Choi spent a whole lot of time working on his encyclopedia.


I would appreciate that, thank you


----------

